# My Beloved Puffie is gone



## jhowescats (Jan 20, 2005)

I had the most gorgeous black & white long-haired female angel for over 15 years. She had to be pts on December 19th. I held her and kissed and hugged her and told her how much I love her. She went peacefully. I miss her with every passing minute. There is this terrible pain I cannot get over. Just a few weeks ago she was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and started her on medication..she seemed to perk up but she dropped so much weight, and refused to eat or drink. She lost over 4 lbs. She slept with me the night before we lost her. I have two other cats both males..but my little lady was my only soul mate. How I truly hope we meet again if there is a hereafter. Until then she will be with me in spirit.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss. My wife and I lost Mitsie Dec. 23rd. 2 days before christmas and I had to have the vet come to out house to PHTS. She was 14 and I still shed tears. Others have told me it takes time and the pain has lessen, but since we couldn't have children, we chose cats to be with us. Please think of the good times you had with your cat and the suffering you didn't let her go thru at the end. My prayers are with you.


----------



## jhowescats (Jan 20, 2005)

*Puffie*

Thank you so much for your kind words. Sorry to hear about your loss of Mitzie. I will always thank Puffie for the opportunity to care for her, have her near me and the love she gave me. My husband and I consider our pets as our children. Her loss has made such a difference in everything I do. And the holidays were pretty bleak this year, as I'm sure you know. The new year is on the horizon...cannot accept her not being here with us. Not yet. Thanks again Mr. KInd.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

My condolences to you and your family. It's so very hard to let go of beloved family member. I empathize with your pain. Puffie had 14 years wonderful years with such loving and caring people like you. God's blessings.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

What a huge empty space in your heart with the loss of your beloved Puffie. I hope all the wonderful memories will be able to bring a little smile within your pain. RIP.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, rest in peace sweet Puffie.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry for all your pain. RIP Puffie, and have fun playing at the bridge!


----------

